# any 240z people out there



## kevenpalmer (Feb 26, 2007)

Im new to the board wondering if this site is good for me. Im an ase certified auto tech with 15 years experience.would love to help with tech questions ect. passion for older datsuns 240'z 510 ect.but knowlegable in all fields. my newest toy 72 240z 5 speed coilovers,2.9 liter, 299 rwhp lookn for classic datsun lovers.Anybody can buy 350z bolt stuff on and go.Takes border line crazy person to drive 34year old car at 140 mph with :idhitit: nothing but the exaust fumes and rattles for company................ sounds like fun to me:woowoo:


----------



## truck25 (May 22, 2006)

i race a nissan truck in the state of maine with a z24 motorthere are a few not manny that run a nissan truck up here


----------

